# Production Table Acoustic Interaction



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about using a 3x5 foot table in a near/mid-field position in this room. It will essentially be covered with equipment; laptop, mixer, eq, etc., each taking up the footprint of a typical piece of rack gear. The floor under it will be carpeted. What kind of acoustic interaction can I expect?

I know there are reflections off the top and cavity modes between it and the floor. Would covering it with plush carpet add any benefit? What about raising the front to tilt it?


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

If you think it will be a problem put a trap on the ceiling above the mix position. This is a fairly common solution to this.


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

gswan said:


> If you think it will be a problem put a trap on the ceiling above the mix position. This is a fairly common solution to this.


I visited a small mastering room last year and about the only acoustic treatment was a slowly undulating panel down the middle ~2/3 of the ceiling. It was suspended and covered with cloth, and I neglected to ask about construction details; I could go back and ask; it was done by a big acoustic guy. And I was listening to the room from outside the speaker position on the side; the room had a fast and smooth decay of sound with a hint of brightness.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The top of the table will provide quick reflections and potential SBIR consequences if the monitors are set on the table directly.

The cavity underneath likely won't be a huge issue is the table is out a good distance from a wall.

Bryan


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

What I think I'm mainly concerned with is an even frequency distribution in the room.


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, I'm beginning to see. The resonances will happen with a box-like enclosure, say if the table is close enough to the wall.
The speakers will be free-standing and the table will be about 1 meter from the wall. And if the table is covered with equipment I guess carpet is about futile.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. That's correct on the cavity resonance. Having the speakers on the table only makes it resonate more itself which can compound the problem. The carpet won't reach low enough to impact this unfortunately.

Bryan


----------

